# Kyro :)



## eglejo (Jan 28, 2016)

1,5 years at the moment  http://pedigree.gamedogs.cz/details.php?id=211539

Just having some fun


----------



## Pitlover101 (Apr 5, 2016)

Stunning! My favourites are the first and last photos (Look at that beautiful pittie smile in the last one!hehe)  Looks like he is loving the beach!


----------



## eglejo (Jan 28, 2016)

Pitlover101 said:


> Stunning! My favourites are the first and last photos (Look at that beautiful pittie smile in the last one!hehe)  Looks like he is loving the beach!


yes, he really does  after this, when we were getting home, he walked 2 metres behind, for the first time, not in the front


----------



## Pitlover101 (Apr 5, 2016)

eglejo said:


> yes, he really does  after this, when we were getting home, he walked 2 metres behind, for the first time, not in the front


Haha wow! Rare to get them tired enough not to try and lead us  Does he swim? Or does he like water? Mine (now 10 months) only started putting her paws in the water about 2 months ago, but refuses to go in further than that (at the dam). Don't think pitties are really water dogs though 

You really do have a stunning dog there!:roll:


----------



## eglejo (Jan 28, 2016)

Pitlover101 said:


> Haha wow! Rare to get them tired enough not to try and lead us  Does he swim? Or does he like water? Mine (now 10 months) only started putting her paws in the water about 2 months ago, but refuses to go in further than that (at the dam). Don't think pitties are really water dogs though
> 
> You really do have a stunning dog there!:roll:


Thank you very much 
Yes, he loves water! In the sea I don't let him swim alone, because I am afraid of the currents.. But last weekend we were near the lake, so i barely could take him off the water  he was already shaking, but still jumped into the water to swim  like a children, with blue lips, shaking, but still go to the water 

He first swam when he was trying to catch a ball in the water  until then it was like You said - only paws in the water


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Fantastic looking dog and great pictures. Looks like Kyro is having a blast. Sweet looking face. Thanks for sharing with us.

Joe


----------



## eglejo (Jan 28, 2016)

jttar said:


> Fantastic looking dog and great pictures. Looks like Kyro is having a blast. Sweet looking face. Thanks for sharing with us.
> 
> Joe


Thanks for good words!


----------



## Pitlover101 (Apr 5, 2016)

eglejo said:


> Thank you very much
> Yes, he loves water! In the sea I don't let him swim alone, because I am afraid of the currents.. But last weekend we were near the lake, so i barely could take him off the water  he was already shaking, but still jumped into the water to swim  like a children, with blue lips, shaking, but still go to the water
> 
> He first swam when he was trying to catch a ball in the water  until then it was like You said - only paws in the water


Good call for the sea swimming, we don't live anywhere close to the sea, so don't even my if my one would like the beach. That's so cute! Maybe one day we'll also get into the water a bit further to try enjoy the swimming thing (I've taught her how to swim in case she ever falls in, but she hated me for it). Your boy seems like quite the athlete


----------



## eglejo (Jan 28, 2016)

Pitlover101 said:


> Good call for the sea swimming, we don't live anywhere close to the sea, so don't even my if my one would like the beach. That's so cute! Maybe one day we'll also get into the water a bit further to try enjoy the swimming thing (I've taught her how to swim in case she ever falls in, but she hated me for it). Your boy seems like quite the athlete


hahaha, she hated you for this  just imagined her face and that sad look  

he is  we participate in sporting dog shows and conformation shows. He really loves sports and all activities


----------



## Pitlover101 (Apr 5, 2016)

Haha yes she was definitely not a fan of me that day! She felt very betrayed 

That's so awesome! You clearly put a lot of time and effort into it - and it shows  That must also be such great bonding for you. I need to get Leila into more sports - she's 10 months now so still a bit silly (doesn't even fetch properly even though we practice daily after our walks, getting a bit better now!) We'll get there one day


----------



## eglejo (Jan 28, 2016)

Pitlover101 said:


> Haha yes she was definitely not a fan of me that day! She felt very betrayed
> 
> That's so awesome! You clearly put a lot of time and effort into it - and it shows  That must also be such great bonding for you. I need to get Leila into more sports - she's 10 months now so still a bit silly (doesn't even fetch properly even though we practice daily after our walks, getting a bit better now!) We'll get there one day


oh, she is very young, you have plenty of time  now you can just enjoy your time together, because 10 months is a little bit early for serious sports..
i think I stardet sports with my Kyro a little too early.. if I could turn back time, I would do just walking and some springpole until the age he is now


----------



## Suzie Johnson (May 25, 2016)

That balloon jumping picture looks really cool! What an athlete!


----------



## eglejo (Jan 28, 2016)

Suzie Johnson said:


> That balloon jumping picture looks really cool! What an athlete!


Thank you! He was really trying to get that balloon


----------



## Pitlover101 (Apr 5, 2016)

eglejo said:


> oh, she is very young, you have plenty of time  now you can just enjoy your time together, because 10 months is a little bit early for serious sports..
> i think I stardet sports with my Kyro a little too early.. if I could turn back time, I would do just walking and some springpole until the age he is now


I walk with Leila on a daily basis, trying to get into the whole running thing, but I'll admit that I'm far from fit so am struggling with that. We'll get there  Do you do stuff as well or do you let Kyro do the sports? (Trying to figure out if I need to be just as fit to get Leila more active - I really am trying! I've never walked so far before now I go quite a distance every day, so in the future I'll hopefully be able to participate in sports with her)

I've read a lot on this forum about a 'flirtpole' and 'springpole'. Going to do a bit more research to try get that then for her 

Kyro looks like a very happy dog, so well conditioned  I really love how pit bulls can 'smile', makes them seem like the happiest dogs of all!hehe


----------



## eglejo (Jan 28, 2016)

Pitlover101 said:


> I walk with Leila on a daily basis, trying to get into the whole running thing, but I'll admit that I'm far from fit so am struggling with that. We'll get there  Do you do stuff as well or do you let Kyro do the sports? (Trying to figure out if I need to be just as fit to get Leila more active - I really am trying! I've never walked so far before now I go quite a distance every day, so in the future I'll hopefully be able to participate in sports with her)
> 
> I've read a lot on this forum about a 'flirtpole' and 'springpole'. Going to do a bit more research to try get that then for her
> 
> Kyro looks like a very happy dog, so well conditioned  I really love how pit bulls can 'smile', makes them seem like the happiest dogs of all!hehe


I just go walking with him and I go running, but without him, alone  because it's hard for me to run with him - he pulls me and I run out of air   
So yeah, with him I do just walking.. And other things, like weight pulling, chain dragging, springpole and flirtpole he does basically by himself  I just walk by or stand by 

Walking is very good for conditioning, so keep doing that!

In what sports you want to participate in the future?


----------



## eglejo (Jan 28, 2016)

Some new photos


----------



## Pitlover101 (Apr 5, 2016)

eglejo said:


> I just go walking with him and I go running, but without him, alone  because it's hard for me to run with him - he pulls me and I run out of air
> So yeah, with him I do just walking.. And other things, like weight pulling, chain dragging, springpole and flirtpole he does basically by himself  I just walk by or stand by
> 
> Walking is very good for conditioning, so keep doing that!
> ...


Not really sure yet, must look at all of the options! One day hopefully she'll swim - it always looks like dogs enjoy it so much and I want that for her too  She's not a fan of big bodies of water yet though!haha While running full speed around the yard today she (obviously not concentrating) went over the cover of the jacuzzi and fell in a bit (still on top of the cover but full of water). I couldn't help but laugh  She was very confused as to how the ground disappeared beneath her feet!haha

When she turns 1 in August I plan on starting agility training which should also (hopefully) be fun for her


----------



## Pitlover101 (Apr 5, 2016)

Kyro looks hella strong! I see now why you can't run with him - maybe with a sled or rollerblades  I struggle to keep balance with a 10month old APBT pulling, so can imagine Kyro pulling me of my feet!hehe


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Love the beach and pups so yay to dog on the beach pictures  So handsome!


----------



## eglejo (Jan 28, 2016)

Pitlover101 said:


> Not really sure yet, must look at all of the options! One day hopefully she'll swim - it always looks like dogs enjoy it so much and I want that for her too  She's not a fan of big bodies of water yet though!haha While running full speed around the yard today she (obviously not concentrating) went over the cover of the jacuzzi and fell in a bit (still on top of the cover but full of water). I couldn't help but laugh  She was very confused as to how the ground disappeared beneath her feet!haha
> 
> When she turns 1 in August I plan on starting agility training which should also (hopefully) be fun for her


Agility! Sounds fun! Please tell more and share photos, when you start 
Don't worry about water, she either likes it or not.. One brother of kyro loves water too, other - steps into it only for a moments, just to drink. Doesn't like to swim at all 



Pitlover101 said:


> Kyro looks hella strong! I see now why you can't run with him - maybe with a sled or rollerblades  I struggle to keep balance with a 10month old APBT pulling, so can imagine Kyro pulling me of my feet!hehe


Yes, he is  I won't dare to try riding with rollerblades or even bike, because i'm too afraid, thet if he would see cat or anything interesting - I would fly behind him all the way  walking with him is enough for me ))



ames said:


> Love the beach and pups so yay to dog on the beach pictures  So handsome!


Thank you!!


----------



## Pitlover101 (Apr 5, 2016)

Will definitely share as soon as we start! I'm quite excited to see what it's all about  Would have loved for her to love water though - I love swimming and could have been so much fun to play around in the water! Each to their own; I'll find something else that she enjoys (tug of war is always a favourite!haha)

Haha I can imagine it like a cartoon with the person just flying behind their dog when the dog sees a cat or a bird!  I love going for walks with her, I swear it brings me just as much happiness as it brings her! Makes me so happy to see her trotting about


----------



## eglejo (Jan 28, 2016)

Pitlover101 said:


> Will definitely share as soon as we start! I'm quite excited to see what it's all about  Would have loved for her to love water though - I love swimming and could have been so much fun to play around in the water! Each to their own; I'll find something else that she enjoys (tug of war is always a favourite!haha)
> 
> Haha I can imagine it like a cartoon with the person just flying behind their dog when the dog sees a cat or a bird!  I love going for walks with her, I swear it brings me just as much happiness as it brings her! Makes me so happy to see her trotting about


Do you play TOW withher, or you let her play with other dogs? Or just with a tree or something? I have noi patience play TOW with Kyro  maybe I am too weak for that 
It's great, that you love walking with her  it's also a great bonding, just walking together


----------



## eglejo (Jan 28, 2016)

Some new photos from European Championship, Pit Bull Show Bialystok 
Kyro came home with some prizes 
1st place in Weight pull sprint
1st place in Mill race
Tug of War winner
3rd place in Weight pulling  he pulled 3500 kg


----------



## razibpaul126 (Jun 8, 2016)

Really good.


----------



## eglejo (Jan 28, 2016)

razibpaul126 said:


> Really good.


Thank you


----------



## AlbaniaKennel (Oct 4, 2015)

Amazing body structure.


----------



## eglejo (Jan 28, 2016)

AlbaniaKennel said:


> Amazing body structure.


Thank you for good words


----------



## PittyChick (Apr 10, 2015)

He's beautiful! Congrats on the WP success, was it his first competition?


----------



## eglejo (Jan 28, 2016)

PittyChick said:


> He's beautiful! Congrats on the WP success, was it his first competition?


Thank you!No, it was a third one


----------



## eglejo (Jan 28, 2016)

mill race


----------



## eglejo (Jan 28, 2016)

Some photos from this weekend


----------



## Pitlover101 (Apr 5, 2016)

Sorry been out of touch for a few days. Congrats on the wins in the competition, he did great! Kyro is so stunning  Love the first photo from the weekend where he's jumping into the water.


----------



## eglejo (Jan 28, 2016)

Pitlover101 said:


> Sorry been out of touch for a few days. Congrats on the wins in the competition, he did great! Kyro is so stunning  Love the first photo from the weekend where he's jumping into the water.


Thank you! 
He had a great weekend  and he slept all day long after that - it was so calm at home 
How are you doing? Maybe you've tried agility?


----------



## Pitlover101 (Apr 5, 2016)

eglejo said:


> Thank you!
> He had a great weekend  and he slept all day long after that - it was so calm at home
> How are you doing? Maybe you've tried agility?


Hehe I can imagine he was tired after all the activity!

Ah we've been so busy, but still doing well  Leila is turning 1 in August and that's when we'll start agility training. SO excited! I just uploaded a few recent photos of her on http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/180362-leila.html#post1552514  
We went away this past weekend with her and she enjoyed it so much! My bf is big on fishing so went to a fishing lodge where she could happily roam around - never seen her smile so much!hehe Not that she went into the water of course, she's still not a fan of that!haha Our hearts are so happy when our babies are happy hey


----------



## eglejo (Jan 28, 2016)

Pitlover101 said:


> Hehe I can imagine he was tired after all the activity!
> 
> Ah we've been so busy, but still doing well  Leila is turning 1 in August and that's when we'll start agility training. SO excited! I just uploaded a few recent photos of her on http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/180362-leila.html#post1552514
> We went away this past weekend with her and she enjoyed it so much! My bf is big on fishing so went to a fishing lodge where she could happily roam around - never seen her smile so much!hehe Not that she went into the water of course, she's still not a fan of that!haha Our hearts are so happy when our babies are happy hey


Yeah, I saw - she is a beauty!  
we had an urgent visit to the vet yesterday.. we went for a walk and after that, we got home. Kyro went to sleep to other room. After one our we got worried why kyro is sleeping alone in other room, so we called him in. He walked in our room, we laughed for a bit, how sleepy he is and than I noticed, that he's all swollen  so we drove to a vet.. Vet said, that he got allergic reaction to midges.. Vet injected drugs for allergies and we went home. But I got really scared


----------



## Pitlover101 (Apr 5, 2016)

eglejo said:


> Yeah, I saw - she is a beauty!
> we had an urgent visit to the vet yesterday.. we went for a walk and after that, we got home. Kyro went to sleep to other room. After one our we got worried why kyro is sleeping alone in other room, so we called him in. He walked in our room, we laughed for a bit, how sleepy he is and than I noticed, that he's all swollen  so we drove to a vet.. Vet said, that he got allergic reaction to midges.. Vet injected drugs for allergies and we went home. But I got really scared


Thank you, she's my angel 

Ahw no! But he's okay now? Luckily you noticed early enough and took him to the vet straight away! Glad the vet was also able to give medication immediately to help him. I totally understand; when Leila got an allergic reaction from a bee I was basically in tears on the way to the vet, so worried. Thank goodness you're a responsible owner that notices when something is wrong... Shame I hope he feels better soon! Poor thing


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Fantastic pics eglejo! Your boy looks great. Thanks for sharing with us.

Joe


----------



## eglejo (Jan 28, 2016)

Pitlover101 said:


> Thank you, she's my angel
> 
> Ahw no! But he's okay now? Luckily you noticed early enough and took him to the vet straight away! Glad the vet was also able to give medication immediately to help him. I totally understand; when Leila got an allergic reaction from a bee I was basically in tears on the way to the vet, so worried. Thank goodness you're a responsible owner that notices when something is wrong... Shame I hope he feels better soon! Poor thing


He's ok now, thanks! Also I bought medicine from Vet for the future.. It's kind of scary, if this would happen somewhere else, whent we are not at home, I would not know what to do  so in case, it will be good to have medicine with me, when we travel


----------



## Pitlover101 (Apr 5, 2016)

eglejo said:


> He's ok now, thanks! Also I bought medicine from Vet for the future.. It's kind of scary, if this would happen somewhere else, whent we are not at home, I would not know what to do  so in case, it will be good to have medicine with me, when we travel


Definitely a good idea! I carry a little medical kit for Leila with our one whenever we travel. Murphy's Law will have it that they'll get hurt when we're away from home! Very glad to hear that he's okay though


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

I read it just recently, and what a magnificent dog is Kyro.
Congrats with such a ''lean machine'' 

Success Jim


----------



## eglejo (Jan 28, 2016)

jimxxx said:


> I read it just recently, and what a magnificent dog is Kyro.
> Congrats with such a ''lean machine''
> 
> Success Jim


Thank you very much!


----------



## eglejo (Jan 28, 2016)

More pictures  

Another weekend near the sea


----------



## eglejo (Jan 28, 2016)

So our first ADBA Conformation show  1st place in our age group


----------



## Pitlover101 (Apr 5, 2016)

Congrats! That's so awesome  Such a cute photo with you guys and Kyro wearing his ribbon  
Also, wish I could take Leila to the beach - just looking at how much fun Kyro is having makes me jealous!hehe
Keep up the good work  He's absolutely stunning!


----------



## eglejo (Jan 28, 2016)

Pitlover101 said:


> Congrats! That's so awesome  Such a cute photo with you guys and Kyro wearing his ribbon
> Also, wish I could take Leila to the beach - just looking at how much fun Kyro is having makes me jealous!hehe
> Keep up the good work  He's absolutely stunning!


Thank you for your good words! It was a really great trip. Long, but great  Show was also amazing, first time for us in ADBA conformation 

How is Leila doing?  you are starting agility soon, yes?


----------



## Pitlover101 (Apr 5, 2016)

eglejo said:


> Thank you for your good words! It was a really great trip. Long, but great  Show was also amazing, first time for us in ADBA conformation
> 
> How is Leila doing?  you are starting agility soon, yes?


She's doing so well thank you. Turned 1 yesterday  My girl is no longer a puppy  But she'll always be one in my heart  hehe put up a few photos a few minutes ago!

Will hopefully start with agility training this month, will update on how it goes!


----------



## eglejo (Jan 28, 2016)

Pitlover101 said:


> She's doing so well thank you. Turned 1 yesterday  My girl is no longer a puppy  But she'll always be one in my heart  hehe put up a few photos a few minutes ago!
> 
> Will hopefully start with agility training this month, will update on how it goes!


oh, a big day, one year old! 

Please do! I think she will be great in agility and she will love that  oh, they love any action 

Kyro had one week free from trainings after conformation show, so I think he was very bored


----------

